# Sexing heterometrus  longimanus



## gadunka888 (Mar 20, 2009)

How can i sex  heterometrus longimanus scoripons? 

Is this one a male or female?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/35209309@N06/3369396549/


----------



## Selket (Mar 20, 2009)

I am not a hundred percent sure, but to me it looks like a gravid female. So you might be expecting some baby scorps.

Others on this forum probably know more than me. But that is my thought.


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 21, 2009)

Kind of looks immature to me, hard to tell.  I look at the pectines underneath.  The females pectines are pretty small compared to the male and the teeth on the male pectines are a lot longer, a rubbery looking gray.


----------



## rd_07 (Mar 21, 2009)

yep try looking at the pectines
and one thing more, substrate should be damp this is a rainforest type of scorpion this guy could be easily get dehydrated if you dont have water dish


----------



## gadunka888 (Mar 21, 2009)

Selket said:


> I am not a hundred percent sure, but to me it looks like a gravid female. So you might be expecting some baby scorps.
> 
> Others on this forum probably know more than me. But that is my thought.



My scorp has stopped eating.Is that an indication that it is gravid( Are there any other signs of a female being gravid?)


----------



## Nikos (Mar 21, 2009)

doesn't look adult to me


----------



## Vidaro (Mar 21, 2009)

looks immature to me aswell... perhaps its just a premolt, and thats why it stopped eating.


----------



## calum (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't think that is an adult.. and we can't sex it without pectine shots.


----------

